# this vizsla has a problem



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

hi everyone my first post and really need some advice. A Vizsla has been handed into a dog pound near us and we want to adopt him. the problem is that he is in a real state physically and mentally.

I saw him today and he has white patches where the colour has gone, he is painfully thin and is depressed. He will get the loving he needs from us but what do I do about diet? 

what is he going to need to get fat on his body and that coat glowing?


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

here is a pic, they say he is 2.5yrs old


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

OH, so sad but so sweet! How old is he? I'm sure a lot of love, attention and a quality diet will do him a world of good. Search the forum for satin balls. I have not used them myself, but those more experienced use them often for weight gain. During hunting season we supplement our dogs' diets with quality canned food (Taste of the Wild or Canidae) to keep their calorie intake where it should be with their exercise. We do feed a kibble diet - Taste of the Wild, so I am not up on the raw diet, but that may be an option for you as well. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes! There is a special place in my heart for those rescue pups.


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

wow thanks for the prompt replies. what are the dry foods like Purina and royal canin like?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a note on the higher quality kibbles, even though they cost more to start with, you usually feed less of them (less fillers) and save on vet bills. There is also lest waste in your yard - a bonus in my book!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Dee72 said:


> here is a pic, they say he is 2.5yrs old



Great job in rescuing that fine little lad, take care...he looks so cute.


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

ok so quality and variety is the name of the game by the looks of it. Are there any good canned food's to add to the variety?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

To be clear, if feeding raw, variety is great and needed, but when feeding kibble it's generally recommended to stick with one kind of food. Any changes should be made gradually to limit digestive upset. After you know he does fine with one flavor, you can choose another from the same brand for some nutritional variety.

Since he'll be going through a lot of changes at once, I'd keep his food as bland as possible for a week or two. Don't worry about getting all the weight back on him immediately. I'd recommend picking a high quality kibble (the ones mentioned are good and you can look up some more 4 and 5 star kibbles here dogfoodadvisor.com) and supplementing with boiled chicken, rice, pumpkin puree, and a little plain yogurt. 

No doubt he'll have a quick turn around with all the love he gets from you!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Dee72, and congratulations on adopting your new family member!!  Does he have a name yet?

In the winter of 2009, I was in the same position as you. My boy Willie came out of the dog pound very emaciated and pretty sad. He couldn't find his people! He was hungry and skeletal.

I would start out by choosing a high quality kibble (if you are not confident about the raw diet, like me). Read up on "refeeding syndrome". A dog that is coming out of starvation needs small meals every couple of hours. About a half-cup will do, because you're feeding him often. Otherwise, he will likely experience some digestive upset. Soften his kibble with warm water. Make sure he has plenty of fresh water to drink. In a couple of months you will have a beautiful, healthy dog (maybe even sooner than that). Give him lots of love!! Thank you for helping him. He is surely confused about his place in the world right now. 

_p.s. He looks like a beautiful dog to me!_


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

If you decide to adopt him, Congratulations! We rescued a male V in May. It was a pretty easy process and has just gotten better and better each month as he settles into our routine & we learn about him. 

Vizla's are a thin breed so he may not be as painfully thin as you think. They should have some ribs showing when they move. But they certainly should not be emaciated - it's hard for me to tell from his picture, if you adopt him try to get a few of him standing for folks to check out and help you.

If you change your mind, please post back so those of us who might be in your region can get him to a Vizsla rescue that can take care of him. Vizsla's need lots of human companionship and do not do well in shelters. 

Vizsla's just want to run, play and be loved. Please let us know how the whole adoption works out!


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

well we have made our minds up and we are to take him. He probably won't be ours for another week and a half so I hope he doesn't get any worse!

Just a question when people say cups of food what kind of cup are we talking about? is it a special cup or a regular cup? how many cups do they eat?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

regular 8oz cups. The amount of food will vary depending on what food you go with. Use the guideline on the bag, but be aware that Vs usually need more than recommended. Do you know what food you're going with? Someone who also feeds could give you an idea of amounts. 

Congratulations! I can't wait to see pics of him in his new home! Any names picked out?


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Dee72--

Welcome to the forum and good on you for taking in this boy. If you can get him sooner than a week and a half, I would do it if any way possible. The shelter is a high stress environment, but particularly for dogs like Vizslas. If nothing else, can you go visit him as much as possible in the meantime? Please post photos and keep us posted on his arrival home and progress. Thank you for rescuing him.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Yea! I'm so glad you decided to take him. If there is any way to get him earlier, you'll be glad you did and so will he!!

When our female was young she was painfully thin. As soon as we started feeding her Purina Pro she bulked right up (can only get it at stores like Petco, Tractor Supply). With the more expensive foods, you will find you are feeding them less volume than the cheaper ones and you end up about the same cost wise in the end. 

We feed our dogs twice a day. They are 2 & 4 years old and quite active. I give them 3 cups per day - 1 1/2 at each meal (I keep a dedicated measuring cup in their food container so it's an exact amount). Plus they get some chicken or yummy meat/broth in it every day. Plus a few dog treats here & there.

Your instinct will be to stuff the dog to get it to bulk up quickly and that might be a shock to his system. Do some research and see what the best method is. He'll gain weight soon enough with patience and lots of kisses & hugs!


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

unbelievable! we called the dog pound to say we were going to pick him up Friday and they told us he is gone! They gave him to someone else and never even bothered to tell us!!

My kids and wife have been crying most of the day and I'm just angry. We have been looking for a Vizsla,male aged around 2 for a long time and I can't see another one ever arriving in a pound for a longtime. I have an Autistic son and the idea was to train him to help my son with interaction.

I can't understand why they are so hard to find but a friend or mine said that they are used for breeding and he thinks this guy that made such haste to get this dog is probably a breeder! It also makes a mockery of their rules when they say the dog has to interact with kids first because they gave this dog to a guy they knew nothing about.

So angry! If anyone knows of people in Holland I can contact about buying Vizslas that age please let me know, I would even be willing to get one from a nearby country (UK, Germany) but once again thankyou all for the great advice.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm so disappointed for you! That's so hard when you invest so much emotion into something and it falls flat, but it means the dog you're meant to have is still out there. 

I'm in the States, so I don't know of too many resources out your way, but it might be worth contacting a few good breeders. Sometimes dogs are returned to them or they may be able to point you in the right direction. I've heard great things about Quodians in Oudenbosch. http://quodians.nl/index-uk.htm 
I'm sure she'd be happy to have you visit. Might help cheer up the family!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When a dog is in the pound the first person to fill out the paperwork and pays, gets him. They have a limited amount of space and funds. They won't hold a dog for a person that says they will take him. 
I'm sorry for your family, but happy he found a new home.
With your son being autistic, I'm sure you are looking for a special dog. One with a temperament for a special needs child. You should look into therapy dogs. Most of them are golden retrievers. Some vizslas could fit the bill, but not all. I would look at it as a opportunity, to seek out breeders that breed and train therapy dogs.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Dee72,
I agree with TexasRed that your son needs a mellow Vizsla and that very good breeders can tell which pups are going to be good for your son around 8 weeks old. 
In your shoes I would spend the next year looking for that breeder who you could talk to and have the breeder train that mellow pup for you and your family. Maybe keep the dog six months and train. Some breeders will do this happily for special need people.

The dog will cost more, as a therapy dog should, but it would be a cost I would gladly pay to make sure I got a dog where the dog and my son won. 

Something the Dali Lama shared that I posted about on my blog a year ago:

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/01/instructions-for-life.html


The Dalai Lama's Instructions for Life​Take into account that great love and great achievements involve great risk.


When you lose, don’t lose the lesson.


Follow the three R’s:
- Respect for self,
- Respect for others and
- Responsibility for all your actions.


_*Remember that not getting what you want is sometimes a wonderful stroke of luck.*_


Learn the rules so you know how to break them properly.


Don’t let a little dispute injure a great relationship.


When you realize you’ve made a mistake, take immediate steps to correct it.


Spend some time alone every day.


Open your arms to change, but don’t let go of your values.


Remember that silence is sometimes the best answer.


Live a good, honorable life. Then when you get older and
think back, you’ll be able to enjoy it a second time.


A loving atmosphere in your home is the foundation for your life.


In disagreements with loved ones, deal only with the current situation. Don’t bring up the past.


Share your knowledge. It is a way to achieve immortality.


Be gentle with the earth.


Once a year, go someplace you’ve never been before.


Remember that the best relationship is one in which your love for each other exceeds your need for each other.


Judge your success by what you had to give up in order to get it.


If you want others to be happy, practice compassion.


If you want to be happy, practice compassion.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I can only imagine how disappointing it must have been to lose the dog. Now that I am hearing more about the situation, however, I think you may have dodged a bullet. 

Vizslas are a high needs and high energy sporting breed which are not always good with kids (well at least with young kids - I'm not sure of your son's age). You would want to find a v with the perfect personality for training and one that is abnormally calm. Vizslas are sensitive and those that are abandoned could potentially have problems from abuse or neglect when young. 

I have worked with children with ASD for the last 10 years and I know that the parents are super stars. They go above and beyond to do what is right for their children and put in an unimaginable amount of work to help their kids become the best they can be. A therapy dogs sound like a great idea for your child, but the wrong one could just end up in a load of additional work. A typical vizsla is triple the work of a calmer breed. 

I have always heard that therapy dogs are best chosen for temperament, rather than breed. It sounds like you have been pointed in the right direction if you want to find or train up the right Vizsla. All the best to you and your family!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So sorry for the disappointment your family is feeling!!

At least we should all be glad that the dog has found a home, and a way out of the pound. Around where I live, the dog is given a certain number of days, sometimes seven, sometimes five, sometimes only three. During the first couple of days they are held for the original owners to come and claim them. In the remaining day(s), the dog has a chance of being adopted out to a new family. The chances are not always so great. When their time is up, they are put to sleep. That's just the way it is. So, so sad! :'(


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just to let everybody know I have had a few replies from two breeders that are willing to sell an older dog to me. One is in the UK and another is in Hungary but it comes at a price! between 1-1500 depending on the training!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

IF its the right dog, that's not a bad price.
That's the going rate for a puppy in the US.
You would want to do extensive research on the breeder, and meet the dog if its at all possible.


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

I paid 1400 for my Ginny and she is worth every penny and then some. Not to mention, two of her siblings have won best of breed in the past month and both of her parents are grand champions!

I'd also like to expound on the "Crap food" conversation, if I may. I wouldn't trust the Purina company as far as I can throw them. I've been researching animal nutrition for a while now and have come to the conclusion that just because something has a large number of "followers", doesn't mean it's the right one. Also, because they are the mother company to foods like Beneful and Alpo is enough for me to turn the other way...ew.

Try to stay away from anything with corn, by products, soy, wheat or food coloring in it at the very least.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

That is not a bad price at all. I paid $1,600 for our puppy at 7-8 weeks old in Canada. Worth every penny and the time waiting for her. My husband and I were in a nasty car accident when our little girl was 3 weeks old. We did not get to pick her out. The breeder picked her for us. She is my physical and emotional well being and my motivation to not let my injuries get to me and keep going. The training and time are a big asset in your case too. I think you can more than likely find the right dog in our Velcro friends.


----------

